# Winter cleaning projects



## redbug (Nov 30, 2007)

Here is a tip to get your old cork handles looking new 
try the MR CLEAN MAGIC ERASER it will take the years of grim and gunk off the cork handle for you.


----------



## Jim (Nov 30, 2007)

Cool! I will give it a try.


----------



## mr.fish (Dec 1, 2007)

I use 409. That stuff cleans up dirty cork handles well. Make it looks like new.


----------



## Derek777 (Jan 26, 2008)

good ideas, ill give them a try. 
a hint id use for keeping your rods usltra sexy and protected is that eagle one wash n wax. works great, goe son clear, stays clear, and give your rod a nice shine. pldge works good too, but the thin layer of wax i think protects better.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 27, 2008)

Good Tips, thanks


----------



## Derek777 (Jan 27, 2008)

esquired said:


> You guys need to go fishing instead of stroking and cleaning your rods. Dirty rods means you actually catch fish, sheesh!


hehe dont you have some tips to replace? :lol: 
besides, like i always say, a clean tool is a happy tool, and a clean rod is a happy rod for sure!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 27, 2008)

Derek777 said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > You guys need to go fishing instead of stroking and cleaning your rods. Dirty rods means you actually catch fish, sheesh!
> ...



Thanks - great stuff here


----------



## redbug (Jan 27, 2008)

Derek777 said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > You guys need to go fishing instead of stroking and cleaning your rods. Dirty rods means you actually catch fish, sheesh!
> ...


I think I remember that from health class...

lol


Wayne


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 27, 2008)

redbug said:


> Derek777 said:
> 
> 
> > esquired said:
> ...



Lol! :lol:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 27, 2008)

What do you do when the cork starts falling off? I have an older rod that I used to use a lot and now the cork is coming off. Should I wrap it with something?


----------



## shamoo (Jan 27, 2008)

Mr. ACarbone, i did a double take on that there little critter running around 8-[


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 27, 2008)

yeah that critter got me too the first time...I figured I would try it on you guys here. :lol:


----------

